# Old Sewing Machine



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Question for you guys: I have a sewing machine in my closet that's probably not been plugged in for ten years. It's an old Singer that was my grandmother's, and I wouldn't be surprised if it's more than 30 years old. (I'm 33, and she had it for as long as I could remember.) 

I'd like to do some sewing with it. Should I have it serviced before I plug it in and see if it still works? I'm wondering if I may cause damage to it if it needs to be oiled or lubricated and I try to use it.

I haven't sewn anything significant since I was in Junior High. This'll be interesting ... 

-- Leva


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

After sitting that long with out use you will need to oil the machine and change the needle before you start. This should loosen any stuck gears because oil hardens over time and the needle could be dull or rusty.

The belt may need changed if it is rotten but you can try to run the machine before servicing.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Post 1965-ish, Singer started using plastic gears in their machines. These non-metal gears generally have a life span of about 15 to 30 years depending upon storage conditions, usage, and luck. 

When you open the machine to clean off the old, dired oil and lubricate, do not put any lubricants on these old Singer plastic gears. They weren't meant to be greased or oiled. Doing so will shorten their life span even further.

I have several articles on my blog that might help you get your old machine ready to roll:

Products To Oil and Lubricate a Sewing Machine

DIY Resources for Sewing Machne Repair & Maintenance

______________________

_Jenny_


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

*blush* Well, this is embarrassing.

I pulled it out of the box and the Singer logo somehow changed to a Kenmore logo while it was in storage. I have no idea how that happened. Do sewing machines metamorphosis when they're left in the dark, untouched, long enough? (Kidding!)

It's a Kenmore 158.14510. There's no manual, but it still has the thread in it from when my grandmother last used it, before she passed away. 

It was sitting out on her table, as I recall. She was sewing a quilt, apparently for the house I'd just bought. My father and stepmother had the quilt finished for me and I have it ... it's almost spooky to find the machine is still threaded with the pale blue thread she was using. 

Judging by the power cord and a few other things it's older than I am. Anyone have any idea how old? 

-- Leva
(Who has a pile of mending the size of Mount Everest.)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

From what I found, it's probably the same age as you. 

This link says it's a '76-'77 era machine.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks.

I tried to turn the hand crank and it caught and the needle broke with very little pressure. (Sproing!) I put a new needle in it and it "catches" every time I try to turn the wheel. So I'm thinking there's something wrong with the timing (?) -- I assume that a machine that complex probably has adjustable timing -- and I dunno how to fix it. Via the wonders of an air card, I'm responding as we're on the way to drop it off for cleaning and repair and, hopefully, some expert tutorial on how to operate and maintain it. 

I can fix lots of things (I've happily taken apart camera lenses) but am not even gonna try to mess with this. 'Cuz it's Gramma's and I don't want to mess it up even worse. Seriously. I haven't touched a sewing machine since Junior High home ec twenty-plus years ago except for a few times when I borrowed Gramma's machine to fix a seam or something, when she was alive, and quite often she just did it for me.  

I did take a peek at its innards, however, out of curiosity, and I'm most impressed. Looks like it's built like a tank. It certainly weighs enough!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I got all excited when I started reading this thread, an old sewing machine, belonged to Grandma, just like mine! Only one "minor" difference, the one I have was from 1921 and I have the book. The one I have has the old fashioned cloth wrapped wiring and I would be scared to death to even consider plugging it in. Does anyone here know about having one this old rewired? It weighs a ton and is all steel.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, the sewing machine is in the good hands of the sewing machine repair people. The timing is definitely screwed up. I'm also having them repair the pedal, which appears to have some issues.

Am thinking the reason Gramma never finished that quilt was that the timing was off on her machine. 

I was looking at the new machines, and this old machine just FEELS more substantial. The new ones are all plastic.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

cc said:


> I got all excited when I started reading this thread, an old sewing machine, belonged to Grandma, just like mine! Only one "minor" difference, the one I have was from 1921 and I have the book. The one I have has the old fashioned cloth wrapped wiring and I would be scared to death to even consider plugging it in. Does anyone here know about having one this old rewired? It weighs a ton and is all steel.


You could hire it done if you'd prefer (and it probably won't cost too much), but really, re-wiring is a pretty simple job...


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

cc said:


> I got all excited when I started reading this thread, an old sewing machine, belonged to Grandma, just like mine! Only one "minor" difference, the one I have was from 1921 and I have the book. The one I have has the old fashioned cloth wrapped wiring and I would be scared to death to even consider plugging it in. Does anyone here know about having one this old rewired? It weighs a ton and is all steel.



Replacing the wires to the foot controller and power cord are usually the simplest. Replacing the wires to the lamp and motor involve opening these parts up, taking them apart and soldering new wires onto the contacts in the light fixture and onto the wires coming off the field coil inside the motor. Expect to pay about 1 1/2 to 2 hours labor at $50 to $80 per hour, plus supplies for the motor to be re-wired. 

If the lamp on the back of the machine needs new wires, it's cheaper to just replace the entire fixture than to pay someone to re-wire them. Depending upon the make, model and wiring set up for your controller, it may be cheaper to just order a complete cord set. This would not cost very much to have replaced. Probably just a nominal bench fee ($15 to $25) plus parts ($15 - $20) 

Here is a photo of the motor and light fixture on a Singer 15-91 partially disassembled. I had to put the motor and the light fixture partially back together so as to not risk damaging or loosing things as I positioned them for the photograph. 










You might also find this article on my blog helpful in evaluating the existing wires.

Inspecting Electrical Wires on a Classic or Vintage Sewing Machine


----------

